# A reminder for all - updated April 2016



## RustManFan

There are some really immoral people on the internet that are stealing our DISigns and posting for sale.  This is wrong but also generally a violation of Disney copyrights when Disney images are part of the DISign.

I am finding more and more of my "stuff" out there and it disgusts me.

Also, many DISigners have asked that you do not PIN our images.  I have asked more than once and still finding that this is being violated.  Very upsetting...

*Remember, DISigners create things for you on our own time and for free.  Please do not take advantage of our generosity.*

Do not PIN means *DO NOT PIN*!

It is important that you understand what the forum is about and what the rules are for each individual DISigner.  We post these rules so please take the few minutes necessary and read instructions.

And for Pete's sake, please do not continue to request to a thread where the DISigner hasn't been heard from in many months or many years.  A waste of your time!  Start your own thread and wait for a response... patiently!!


----------



## RustManFan

Images that are not in password protected files (Photobucket) can be picked up by search engines.  before I learned this I found lots of my stuff on Google and subsequently posted to other blogs and sites without any acknowledgement that I created the DISigns.  Makes me want to either cry or rage!!


----------

